# Prozac



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Tomorrow morning will be my first dose of Prozac 40mgs. I have to take Prozac because I'm suffering from major depression and anxiety.I have crohn's disease and I'm just haveing a really hard time dealing with my pain and the fact that I have it. I also had to start seeing a counselor for some past things that happened to me.My question is, to those of you who have taken Prozac, did it make you nauseated, sleepy, lowered you libido, or anything, I would like to know. I have read the side effects of this drug and now I'm afraid to take it, but I know that I need and just wanted to hear feedback from you all.Thanks in advance,Brandi


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey BrandiI was on Prozac for about 4 months. Started on 20 mg then increased to 40. I had no problems at all, I found it to be a really good drug for me. I did sleep a lot, but I believe that was just due to the situation I was dealing with. I would definitely recommend it and a lot of the patients I work with have had success with it too.


----------

